# Your Top 10 Fantasy Movies



## horacethegrey (Mar 19, 2016)

Topic speaks for itself. What are your 10 favorite fantasy films? 

I'll get the ball rolling with my picks.




*1) The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring* - Some people will say the whole trilogy counts as one film. I disagree. _Fellowship _is Peter Jackson at the peak of his directing powers as he deftly adapts what many thought was an unfilmable book. The cast is perfect, the pacing is breathless, and the production design and visual effects all serve to bring the world of Middle Earth wonderfully to life onscreen. The sequels (though I still like them a lot) would suffer from the flaws prevalent in PJ's later films, such as an overabundance of CGI and melodrama, but Fellowship is till pretty much on point in my eyes. And I haven't even mentioned that despite the occasional deviation, it's remarkably faithful to Tolkien's book (Frankly though I could care less. Fidelity to the books was never an issue for me. And I still enjoyed_ The Two Towers _and _Return of the King _despite their huge deviations).



*
2) The Princess Bride* - Only second place? INCONCEIVABLE!  Probably the most quotable movie of all time. It's absolutely hilarious and still a blast to watch, and I really don't think I can add anymore reasons as to why it's brilliant. It just is. I'll be sad if this gem of a movie is ever forgotten. 



*
3) Excalibur* - Simply the best adaptation of the King Arhur mythos on film. Director John Boorman's mythic and dreamlike take on the legend makes no pretense of being some sort of historical film (unlike 2004's _King Arthur_, which was so boring). And I just love how Nicol Williamson hams it up and steals the show as Merlin



*
4) The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe* - LOTR lite, as some people would say. And that's unfortunate, because despite the fact that author C.S. Lewis and JRR Tolkien were both friends and contemporaries, their works are quite distinct from each other. And director Andrew Adamson brings Lewis' vision to life in a spectacular way. The best example being Aslan the Lion, voiced by Liam Neeson with such gravitas and warmth. Tilda Swinton also deserves mention for her menacing turn as Jadis the White Witch. And more credit should go to Adamson for making such a lively film from such a dull book (at least to me when I read it years ago).



*
5) Labyrinth* - Jim Henson's best film and a true testament to his life's work. It's not without it's flaws though. The pacing is slow, there are a bunch of random segways that kind of jar (like those Fireys. What the hell was Henson smoking when he came up with that scene?), and a young Jennifer Connelly who hadn't yet grasped the whole acting thing. But the positives far outweigh any negatives the film may have. Some of the finest puppetry and use of practical effects is on display here. And of course, there's David Bowie .-(RIP) as Jareth the Goblin King. 



*
6) Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban* - The first two Potter films were borefests, so imagine my surprise when this third film makes the world of Hogwarts look, well... magical. We can all thank director Alfonso Cuaron for giving the series a shot in the arm with some much needed whimsy and darkness. Though the later films would not match the quality of _Azkaban_, they at least maintained a consistent tone that was no doubt due to Cuaron's influence.



*
7) The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug* - I think some people will retch at the thought of including any of the Hobbit films into a favorite list. Despite their inferiorty to the previous LOTR trilogy, I don't think they're all that bad (they're not the _Star Wars_ Prequels at least), just bloated by all the unnecessary filler and attempts to tie it in with _The Lord of the Rings_, when _The Hobbit_ really should have been it's own thing. _Desolation _still has these problems and more, but what makes it worthwhile over the other films is the titular dragon himself. I think Smaug is the best realization I've ever seen of a fire breathing lizard onscreen. And he's voiced to perfection by Benedict Cumberbatch.



*
8) Ladyhawke* - A better love story than Twilight, and from 1985 too.  Jokes aside, director Richard Donner's romantic fantasy stands as one of the best examples of 80's fantasy flicks. Sure, the hilariously inappropriate synth pop soundtrack and Donner's badly staged fights are cheesy as f**k. But the earnest performances of the two leads (Rutger Hauer and Michelle Pffeifer) plus Matthew Broderick as the thief Mouse make this a worth a watch.



*
9) Conan the Barbarian* - It's not exactly loyal to the source material, and Ahnuld is stiff as heck as the lead. But goddamnit, that Basil Poledouris soundtrack never ceases to amaze and get my blood pumping. And the art direction is great, bringing the Hyborian Age of Robert E. Howard's stories to life. 



*
10) Pan's Labyrinth *- From Guillermo Del Toro, the man who almost brought us_ The Hobbit_. It was saddening when news of his leaving the project came, because this film is proof enough for me that his vision for Middle Earth would have been amazing. The effects on display, both visual and practical, create some fantastically nigthmarish visuals of a Faerie that exists right beside the real world. And the faerie part is not even the most disturbing part of this film, the real world scenes of a Fascist era Spain featuring Sergi Lopez as the psycopathic Captain Vidal are enough to churn most moviegoers stomachs. Definitely a hard film to watch, but well worth it.


----------



## was (Mar 19, 2016)

..I like to keep the trilogies as one entry simply because they represent one story to me. 

1. Excalibur 
2. The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
3. Dragonslayer
4. The Hobbit Trilogy
5. Ladyhawke
6. Conan
7. The Dark Crystal
8. Labyrinth
9. Legend
10. Time Bandits


----------



## megamania (Mar 19, 2016)

No order-

LoTR trilogy, Hobbit Trilogy, Conan (original), Dragonheart, Dragonlance (animated), and Ladyhawk.   A few others to note would include Dungeons & Dragons animated series, some of the Potter stuff and if it counts- Underworld.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 19, 2016)

I like your list, although I'd put Conan higher for purely nostalgic pulp reasons. The only ones to add would be Willow, the Dark Crystal and Pirates of the Carribean

and I can't decide on a good order for them


----------



## cmad1977 (Mar 19, 2016)

Credibility is lost when you think the Hobbit: Trilogy are even acceptable/average films, let alone good fantasy movies.


----------



## megamania (Mar 19, 2016)

If you DON'T think about the original source material Hobbit was good.


----------



## horacethegrey (Mar 19, 2016)

cmad1977 said:


> Credibility is lost when you think the Hobbit: Trilogy are even acceptable/average films, let alone good fantasy movies.




It's my bloody list, so there. 

Seriously though, while I do have huge problems with_ The Hobbit_ movies, I would never lump them in the same league of crap disappointments that is the _Star Wars _Prequels. Aside from Smaug, the movies cast a perfect Bilbo in Martin Freeman, the Riddle scene with him and Gollum is wonderfully realized, the Dwarves were each given a distinct personality and look when in the book it was hard to tell them apart (my faves being Thorin, Balin, Dwalin and Bofur. Special mention should also go to Billy Connolly as Dain Ironfoot) and despite everything, Peter Jackson is able to coax out good performances from his actors, which is something George Lucas could never do in the Prequels (which the exception of Ian Mcdamrid as Palpatine). 

And I'm willing to cut Jackson some slack because he came on the project ill prepared (like I mentioned earlier, it was supposed to be Guillermo Del Toro's film), and the studio pressure didn't really help either (forcing him to make it a trilogy was the biggest mistake). Had he been given more time to prepare and more control of the project, I think we would have a very good pair of movies (like it was originally planned) instead of the bloated trilogy that we ended up getting.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 20, 2016)

megamania said:


> No order-
> 
> LoTR trilogy, Hobbit Trilogy, Conan (original), Dragonheart, Dragonlance (animated), and Ladyhawk.   A few others to note would include Dungeons & Dragons animated series, some of the Potter stuff and if it counts- Underworld.




Animated Dragonlance? Well, I guess there's no accounting for taste...

For me (order only approximate):

1. LotR Trilogy
2. Conan the Barbarian
3. The Princess Bride
4. Dragonslayer
5. Ladyhawke
6. Narnia series
7. Harry Potter series
8. Excalibur
9. Beastmaster
10. Dragonheart

The Hobbit is my favorite fantasy book, and my disappointment with the movies causes it to fail to make my list.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't think I could come up with a complete top 10, but I share your top two picks, and I absolutely agree with your distinction between _Fellowship of the Ring_ and the following movies.

One that hasn't been mentioned which would make it onto my list is _Stardust_.


----------



## ccs (Mar 22, 2016)

10 of my favorites, really in no particular order despite the #s....

1) Pirates of the Carribean series (mostly Black Pearl, but I LOVE the 3 way fight/hamster wheel sequence in Deadmans Chest)

2) Legend

3) Excalibur

4) Conan (both Barbarian & Destroyer with Arnold)

5) Stardust

6) LotR (Fellowship)

7) Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves

And for the final 3?  3 I bet won't appear on many other lists;

8) Aladdin (Disney, animated)
9) Cinderella (Disney, Live-action)
10) Sleeping Beauty (Disney, animated, 1959)


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 22, 2016)

ccs said:


> 2) Legend
> 
> 
> 7) Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves
> ...




I decided to leave animated movies off (even though puppets were in as per Dark Crystal) but agree that both Sleeping Beauty and Aladdin should rank among the best Fantasy movies. I'd also include Fantasia in the list due to it giving me nightmares and Little Mermaid as a personal favourite

and Legend? the Tim Cruise, Tim Curry outing? -really? I was soooo disappointed with that movie and does Robin Hood  count as fantasy?


----------



## Radaceus (Mar 22, 2016)

1. Time Bandits
2  Jason and the Argonauts
3. Golden Voyage of Sinbad
4. The Island of Doctor Moreau
5. Highlander
6. Excalibur
7. Willow
8. Legend
9. Labyrinth
10. Princess Bride

Honorable Mention:
Hawk the Slayer

Edit: wow, I forgot Dark Crystal!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 22, 2016)

1. Princess Bride
2. Lord of the Rings
3. Golden Voyage of Sinbad
4. Monty Python & the Holy Grail
5. Conan The Barbarian
6. Highlander 
7. Beastmaster 
8. Legend
9. John Carter of Mars
10. Shrek


----------



## horacethegrey (Mar 22, 2016)

Tonguez said:


> and *Legend*? the Tim Cruise, Tim Curry outing? -really? I was soooo disappointed with that movie and does Robin Hood  count as fantasy?



Tim Curry as the Darkness was the best thing about _Legend_. Despite Ridley Scott amazing visuals (as usual), the movie was a bit of a slow moving bore. 

And yeah, I wouldn't count_ Robin Hood Prince of Thieves_ as a fantasy film, unless there was some magical reason why Robin Hood is an American.


----------



## Ryujin (Mar 22, 2016)

horacethegrey said:


> Tim Curry as the Darkness was the best thing about _Legend_. Despite Ridley Scott amazing visuals (as usual), the movie was a bit of a slow moving bore.
> 
> And yeah, I wouldn't count_ Robin Hood Prince of Thieves_ as a fantasy film, unless there was some magical reason why Robin Hood is an American.




Yes, clearly there were better Robin Hoods.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 22, 2016)

Though I think Fellowship of the Ring is a better movie, I’d say that The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe is the more faithful adaptation.

My top ten would be similar to most of the ones already here, but the #1 slot will always belong to The Dark Crystal. It's so magical and wondrous, not to mention the art and craft that went into bringing the world to life.


----------



## Ryujin (Mar 22, 2016)

My top two would be "The Princess Bride" and "Stardust", then there are literally hundreds after those two.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 22, 2016)

On the converse, though, I will always have a soft-spot for low-rent 80s sword and sorcery flicks like the Sword and the Sorcerer and the Deathstalker series. Would they crack a top ten list? Not a chance. Will I watch them? Most assuredly.


----------



## Nytmare (Mar 23, 2016)

I mostly suck at top ten lists, and since everybody else already cleared out most of what my actual top ten would have been, what I figured I'd do is list my top fantasy movies that I didn't see on anyone else's list.  

*NYTMARE'S TOP TEN FANTASY FILMS THAT NO ONE ELSE PICKED YET, AND IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER*

The City of Lost Children
Dragon Slayer
Big Trouble in Little China
Constantine
The Last Unicorn
Troll Hunter
Jason and the Argonauts
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Hellboy
The Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## horacethegrey (Mar 24, 2016)

Nytmare said:


> *NYTMARE'S TOP TEN FANTASY FILMS THAT NO ONE ELSE PICKED YET, AND IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER*
> 
> The City of Lost Children
> Dragon Slayer
> ...



*facepalm* I can't believe I forgot about _The Last Unicorn_. One of my all time favorites. I really should read the book though.


----------



## Celebrim (Mar 24, 2016)

Princess Bride
Labyrinth
Spirited Away
The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe
Raiders of the Lost Arc
It's a Wonderful Life
Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl
Howl's Moving Castle
How to Train your Dragon
Mary Poppins


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 24, 2016)

The book is absolutely magical and wonderful.

As for the animated movie, I loved it as a kid and still do. Topcraft, the animation studio responsible for it (and The Hobbit and Flight of Dragons) would go on to become Studio Ghibli.



horacethegrey said:


> *facepalm* I can't believe I forgot about _The Last Unicorn_. One of my all time favorites. I really should read the book though.


----------



## Descartes (Mar 25, 2016)

In no meaningful order here"s mine:
1. Excalibur
2. Conan the Barbarian
3. Dragonlance (animated)
4. Dragonslayer
5. The Last Unicorn
6. The Hobbit: The Journey Begins
7. Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
8. The Sword & the Sorcerer
9. The Record of Lodoss War
10. Dungeons & Dragons: The Wrath of the Dragon God

So in defense of some of these choices I say: The Hobbit movies actually made the dwarves kinda bad***. In the book they were weak and a bit cowardly in my memory. The 2nd Dungeons & Dragons movie was low budget but really reflected a night of gaming. I have a flimsy overall plot and you give me bad dialogue and choices. Sounds like most games I've been in.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 25, 2016)

The second D&D movie, if it had come out first, would've probably been better-accepted. But after the drek of the first one, pretty much all forgiveness was already spent and lost. Still, the first one's soundtrack, when taken on its own, is pretty good.



Descartes said:


> The 2nd Dungeons & Dragons movie was low budget but really reflected a night of gaming. I have a flimsy overall plot and you give me bad dialogue and choices. Sounds like most games I've been in.


----------



## horacethegrey (Mar 25, 2016)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> The second D&D movie, if it had come out first, would've probably been better-accepted. But after the drek of the first one, pretty much all forgiveness was already spent and lost. Still, the first one's soundtrack, when taken on its own, is pretty good.




Eh... People will think me crazy for saying this, but I thought the 2nd D&D movie was worst than the first. I know I know... The first movie had Marlon Wayans being useless and Jeremy Irons hamming it up, but at least Irons was fun to watch!  The 1st movie is of the 'So Bad It's Good' category, the 2nd movie was just so bad.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm convinced that Wayans and Irons were the only ones that knew how bad it was going to end up, and thus hammed it up to the nth degree. Everyone else is playing it at face value, except maybe Richard O'Brien and Lee Arenberg.



horacethegrey said:


> The first movie had Marlon Wayans being useless and Jeremy Irons hamming it up, but at least Irons was fun to watch!  The 1st movie is of the 'So Bad It's Good' category, the 2nd movie was just so bad.


----------



## Nytmare (Mar 28, 2016)

horacethegrey said:


> Eh... People will think me crazy for saying this, but I thought the 2nd D&D movie was worst than the first.




Me think you crazy.


----------



## Jhaelen (Mar 29, 2016)

Tough call. There are very few genuine fantasy movies that I actually consider to be good.

My favorite is probably Pan's Labyrinth followed by the LotR trilogy. I also liked Hellboy. Old favorites include Highlander, Time Bandits, and The Dark Crystal.
If I'm to include animated movies, I pretty much like everything from Studio Ghibli. My favorite Anime is 'Jin Roh'. Is 7th Element fantasy? If so, I liked that, too.

There's a lot more good sci-fi movies or - for the lack of a better term - movies with some fantastic elements than actual fantasy movies. E.g. I quite liked 'The Curious Case of Benjamin Button'.


----------



## Salamandyr (Mar 29, 2016)

Okay...lemme see.

Nothing twee.  Nothing modern.  Nothing Science fantasy.  And no magical realism.

So here goes.

1.  Conan the Barbarian
2.  Excalibur - 

I could switch the one and two place very easily.  For a long time Excalibur was first, but for the last decade of my life, it's been Conan.  People change.

3.  The Last Unicorn-I loved unicorns entirely too much as a child.
4.  Dragonslayer- Vermithrax is still my favorite dragon of all time.
5.  The Lord of the Rings trilogy.
6.  Beastmaster-but only the first one!
7.  Deathstalker 2
8.  Deathstalker
9.  The Sword & the Sorceror--yes, I love me some cheesy 80's fantasy.
10.  Legend--haven't watched this one in a long time; it might even go higher.  Again...it's the unicorns man.


----------



## Mallus (Mar 29, 2016)

No particular order... 

The 5,000 Fingers of Doctor T.
Watership Down.
The Princess Bride.
Excalibur.
The Return of the King. 
Castle in the Sky.  
Jason and the Argonauts.
City of Lost Children.
The Adventures of Baron Munchhausen.
Yellow Submarine.


----------



## Zoey141 (Nov 11, 2016)

Lord of the Rings
The Chronicles of Narnia
The Harry Potter Series
Pan's Labyrinth
My Neighbor Totoro
The Princess Bride
Spirited Away
Avatar
It's a Wonderful Life
The Wizard of Oz


----------

